# my brute force hmf sound clip



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

posted this for anyone interested in the hmf utility, let me know what you think.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It sounds good man. But i couldn't ride behind you for very long.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

2010Bruterider said:


> It sounds good man. But i couldn't ride behind you for very long.


thanks, and yes it is a little loud but everyone i ride with has an hmf, you want to hear loud ride behind a sazuki ltr 450(i think thats what its called) with an hmf wtfo lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the hmf arent any louder then any other pipe when new and sound amazing...it is when they are put under water and the packing goes bad is when it sounds horrible and hollow sounding which is exactly why mine has been snorked since day one....since i ride just mud and water and it has been flawless.... heres mine when i first mounted it and it sounds a bit different then yours for some reason


P9200696.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

^agreed!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

yea it does sound a little different might be because mine has been in water a couple of times just enough to make it sound a little different :thinking: not sure. yours sounds good though!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the sound of mine but Im not a fan of people at hmf its hard to work with them when you need help you can't get a hold of anyone but the sound of a new hmf sound really good


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

brutes sound so good... lol. you can always tell when one passes near by on a trail, even if you cant see them, cause all the brute riders have what i call the "epileptic thumb"


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

FYI, there is a thread on here already for exhaust sound clips...


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> FYI, there is a thread on here already for exhaust sound clips...


sorry, didnt see it


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> brutes sound so good... lol. you can always tell when one passes near by on a trail, even if you cant see them, cause all the brute riders have what i call the "epileptic thumb"


yes i have been known to do that too lol, they just sound so good!:flames:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sticky: Exhaust sound clips (







1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... Last Page)


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds nice!


----------

